# Footbridge



## michfan (Jul 6, 2008)

I have seen Footbridge Media mentioned on here and over at CT. Just wanted to get some more feedback from those of you that have used them for anything. Most things that are stated about them seem to be positive. So, comments?


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

I have heard good things also. Supposed to be great with SEO, he only takes one trade from an area. 
Check this out


----------

